# Deactivated Because of Low Acceptance Rating?



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

Is it possible to be deactivated because of a low acceptance rating? I ask because I usually do the downtown rush hour and there have been times that I'm stuck in traffic and have to call the passenger to let them know I'm stuck and I won't be there in a few minutes. Once they cancel, I'm still stuck in traffic and just hope I get a request from a passenger nearby. Otherwise, I've been letting some farther distance requests go unaccepted, thus my acceptance rating is somewhat low.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Acceptance rates reset at the end of the day, so it is easier to rebound compared to cancelling. too many cancels will definitely trigger red flags in LYFTtopea


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

According to https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1405848 75% or lower "needs improvement". I have heard 50% persistently will get you booted.

In the rush hour scenario, why do you call the passenger? Seems like you're making trouble for yourself there. Wait it out, if the rider decides to cancel after 5 minutes - chaching $5 in your account.


----------

